# Wanted - 2 Bedroom - Orlando - 3/2 - 3/9



## KTaylor (Feb 3, 2014)

I have some friends that need a 2 Bedroom close to Disney checking in 3/2/14.  Possible 3/1 or 3/3 check in.

Thanks,

Kirk


----------



## Vacationfuntips (Feb 4, 2014)

Check on ebay, RCI Last Call, RCI Extra Vacations or Wyndham Extra Holidays-  if you don't find something here on Tug BBS...?

Good luck!

Cynthia T.


----------



## patti9600 (Feb 9, 2014)

*3/2-3/9*

Hi.  I have a 2 bedroom plus loft unit at Westgate.  Sleeps 10.  Full kitchen, dining room, 2 baths, balcony, washer/dryer.  Right near pool.  We can't use this year.  Mini golf, paddle boats, kiddies pools, etc.


----------



## am1 (Feb 10, 2014)

I have a 3 bedroom deluxe March 1 - 8 at Wyndham Bonnet Creek.


----------



## hf5 (Feb 18, 2014)

[Please review the rules at the top of the forum - the max. asking price is $100 per night.]


----------



## hf5 (Feb 21, 2014)

I apologize for my mistake.


----------

